# Duriel



## 69Anel69 (8. Juli 2008)

Bin gerade bei dem Boss Duriel ( Singelplayer ) und spiele einen Barbaren der gerade lvl 23 ist. Ich habe Diablo 2 schon 1x durchgespielt das is aber 5 jahre her. Und ich kann mich nicht erinnern das dieser Boss so schwer war, vllt liegt es daran das ich damals ohne Exp. set gespielt habe.
Jetzt wollt ich von euch wissen wie man Duriel am besten besiegt und mit welchem lvl? Habs sogar mit etlichen Regenarations Tränken versucht... vergeblich...


----------



## t3x (8. Juli 2008)

mit lvl 23?
mhh ich hab mit 24 mephisto gekillt^^ 
hast du eq was einfrieren verhindert? wenn ja zieh das an. dann immer direkt ein portal machen und rein und raus. zwischendurch hochhealen und immer amplisa dabei haben, weil sie sogut wie nie gefrostet ist und schön schaden macht.
ansonsten wirklich pots auf cd und wenns zu eng wird ab durchs portal und hochheilen lassen.


----------



## Switchdabitch (8. Juli 2008)

Einfach noch rumgrinden bis du höheres lvl hast und bessere items, auf normal kann der noch ned viel bis auf den ansturm glaub ich, auf hell hatte der ne böse frostaura soweit ich mich noch dran erinner
Eventuell auch einfach das Inventar vollpacken mit healpots


----------



## Switchdabitch (8. Juli 2008)

mit lvl 24 mephisto, das man das so früh konnte glaub ich eher weniger aber vielleicht hab ich falsche erinnerungen daran, weis nur noch das der ne eiskugel hatte wo er dich spez als meele instant weggenuked hat


----------



## Exitus91 (8. Juli 2008)

Also als Barb eigentlich ganz easy, solang du richtig geskillt bist und recht gutes equip hast, und nen merc sollte nicht fehlen.
Naja der einzige "Trick" den es bei Duriel gibt is halt das mit dem Rein/raus porten sonst fällt mir da nichts ein.

Zu lvl 24 Mephi: geht sehr wohl, mit dem level kommt schon locker zu ihm, also aufjedenfall hat man keine probs wegen level wie z.B. bei den Ahnen die man erst mit 20 mein ich wars machen konnte


----------



## Ascían (8. Juli 2008)

69Anel69 schrieb:


> Bin gerade bei dem Boss Duriel ( Singelplayer ) und spiele einen Barbaren der gerade lvl 23 ist. Ich habe Diablo 2 schon 1x durchgespielt das is aber 5 jahre her. Und ich kann mich nicht erinnern das dieser Boss so schwer war, vllt liegt es daran das ich damals ohne Exp. set gespielt habe.
> Jetzt wollt ich von euch wissen wie man Duriel am besten besiegt und mit welchem lvl? Habs sogar mit etlichen Regenarations Tränken versucht... vergeblich...



Ziehe mir auch grad wieder einen Avenger hoch - Duriel lag mit lvl 21 im Staub, Townportal sei dank. Du kommst rein, machst eins auf, klopfst ein paar Mal auf Duriel, nimmst nen Trank, klopfst wieter und wenns brenzlig ist, ab nach Lut Gholein. Dort lässt du dich von der NPC-Frau wieder heilen, gehst bisserl shoppen und wieder zu Duriel. Dort machst du sofort wieder ein Portal auf etc. - langweilig, aber effektiv.


----------



## Siu (8. Juli 2008)

Hm.. ich habe Meppel mit Level 28 platt gemacht Oo - Duriel habe ich zum Glück mit einer Trapsin gelegt, schön Merc die Tränke reinwerfen und selber Fallen stellen. Habe bei dem aber auch umgeswitcht auf /players1 von /players8, weil ich wusste, dass der Kerl ordenlich zu hauen kann^^


----------



## niggy (8. Juli 2008)

Ich habe duriel mit lvl 21 magierin platt gemacht einfach portal auf reingehen drauf hauen nach 2 hits von duriel war ich down
bin wieder gekommen und weiter draufgehauen aus der gefahren zone porten
wieder sterben wieder kommen und weiter killen
hat die halbe truhe von mir gelehrt und ne stunde gedauert 
duriel ist find ich der härteste bossgegner


----------



## Slâyêrone (8. Juli 2008)

Jo habs mit meinem Necro fast genauso gemacht 
-port auf 
-skelette draufhauen lassen bis sie down waren :/ dann raus neue holen und wieder rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (beim ersten mal war er auf ca 40 %)



mfg Slây


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (8. Juli 2008)

69Anel69 schrieb:


> Bin gerade bei dem Boss Duriel ( Singelplayer ) und spiele einen Barbaren der gerade lvl 23 ist. Ich habe Diablo 2 schon 1x durchgespielt das is aber 5 jahre her. Und ich kann mich nicht erinnern das dieser Boss so schwer war, vllt liegt es daran das ich damals ohne Exp. set gespielt habe.
> Jetzt wollt ich von euch wissen wie man Duriel am besten besiegt und mit welchem lvl? Habs sogar mit etlichen Regenarations Tränken versucht... vergeblich...



jo, seit dem Patch is einiges neu verteilt und auch Duriel etwas, vor allem Diablo härter. Da Du vorher ohne LoD gespielt hast, hast es unter Umständen dopelt schwer. Trotzdem sollte Duriel für einen 23er-Barbaren kein großes Problem sein und nahezu ohne Torflucht liegen. Check halt nochmal Deine Ausrüstung, die des Begleiters und Tränke. Falls Du z.B. unter 2 3er-Reihen lila Tränke antrittst, beschaff sie Dir. Das andere ist gesagt, und der Weg zu Mephisto ein Katzensrung, so daß er in der Regel gleich nach Duriel fällt.


----------



## oneq (8. Juli 2008)

Gibt da einen ganz simplen Trick:
In der Stadt käufst du dir vorher 10 Auftau-Tränke bei Lycander in Akt2 oder Akara in Akt1.
Die schluckst du alle. Die Wirkung von je 30 Sekunden addiert sich. solltest du länger benötigen kauf einfach mehr Auftau-Tränke.
Mit diesen Tränken bekommst du 50% Kältewiderstand und 10% maximalen Kältewiderstand. Das lohnt sich enorm, weil
Duriel doch schon relativ viel Kälteschaden austeilt. Einmal durch ihre Heilige Frost-Aura und dann noch durch ihre Meelee-Attacke.
so müsste das eigentlich relativ einfach gehen.


----------



## Gen91 (8. Juli 2008)

oneq schrieb:


> Einmal durch ihre Heilige Frost-Aura und dann noch durch ihre Meelee-Attacke.
> so müsste das eigentlich relativ einfach gehen.




is Duriel eine SIE?? wusste ich gar nicht


----------



## 69Anel69 (8. Juli 2008)

Thx Leute hab ihn gepackt, war eig. garnicht so schwer. Paar reg. Tränke benutz, nen begleiter angeheuert und mich hin und her geportet. 
War easy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizziline (8. Juli 2008)

Wenn wir hier schonmal bei nem Boss sind - ich bekomm mit meiner 36er asa Baal net down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Gebt mir ma nen Tipp


----------



## Gulwar (8. Juli 2008)

Blizziline schrieb:


> Wenn wir hier schonmal bei nem Boss sind - ich bekomm mit meiner 36er asa Baal net down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was ist sioe denn für eine? Nahkampf? Schatten? Trap?


----------



## Blizziline (8. Juli 2008)

Aso ja. 
Nahkampf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightroad (8. Juli 2008)

hm

also mit fallen is duriel easy going
aber mit  nahkampf hab ich null ahnung <.<


----------



## oneq (9. Juli 2008)

pack dir vernichtenden schlag und offene wunden ein. dazu genügend leech und baal isn opfer.


----------



## -MH-Elron (9. Juli 2008)

Als Diablo und ich noch jung waren ging man die ohne Begleitung an^^

Damals gabs ne Stelle, an der die Gute nicht anstürmen konnte...mit genügend Tränken hat man sie dann ganz bequem geschlachtet...wenn ich mich recht entsinne (gott, is das lange her..) dort, wo später der Durchgang zu Tyrael entsteht...kann aber sein, dass Blizz das mal gefixt hat.


----------



## DieSchachtel (9. Juli 2008)

Duriel ist doch nicht wirklich ein schwerer Boss oder? Da ist Diablo schon knackiger.
Und mit lvl 24 Mephi kann ich mir auch nich vorstellen^^ Eher im Bnet iner Gruppe, dann ja aber net Single Player, es sei denn du hast gecheatet.

Den Bug gabs@MH-Elron aber er wurde gefixt.

mfg


----------



## Toyuki (9. Juli 2008)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Duriel ist doch nicht wirklich ein schwerer Boss oder? Da ist Diablo schon knackiger.
> Und mit lvl 24 Mephi kann ich mir auch nich vorstellen^^ Eher im Bnet iner Gruppe, dann ja aber net Single Player, es sei denn du hast gecheatet.
> 
> Den Bug gabs@MH-Elron aber er wurde gefixt.
> ...



mephi kannst mit 24 easy killen, pullst ihn auf die plattform vorm portal telst dich weg, gehst auf max range und dann blizzard/fb/meteor oder what ever halt als sorc die andern klassen haben es schwieriger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balyndar (9. Juli 2008)

Also erstma duriel hm hab den mit lvl 18 barb gekillt, allerdings mit nem kumpel (assa lvl 20) zusammen, ging eigentlich ganz einfach, rein portal auf ich draugehaun tränke geschluckt bis zum geht nich mehr und getankt und assa hat ihre traps gelegt fertig ^^ 

bei mephi war ich übrigens 23 das ging auch , mit selben prinzip wie oben ^^
brauchst halt paar mehr tränke aber hey er liegt garantiert  :-)


----------



## Cavalon (9. Juli 2008)

Balyndar schrieb:


> Also erstma duriel hm hab den mit lvl 18 barb gekillt, allerdings mit nem kumpel (assa lvl 20) zusammen, ging eigentlich ganz einfach, rein portal auf ich draugehaun tränke geschluckt bis zum geht nich mehr und getankt und assa hat ihre traps gelegt fertig ^^
> 
> bei mephi war ich übrigens 23 das ging auch , mit selben prinzip wie oben ^^
> brauchst halt paar mehr tränke aber hey er liegt garantiert  :-)



Ja , wenn du über B-Net/Lan spielst... hier ist von Single Player die Rede^^ Wenn wir von B-Net ausgehen .. toll hab Diablo denn auch mit meinem lvl 24 Hammerdin und einem anderen lvl 24er Pala gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist ja auch ein ganzes Stück einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (9. Juli 2008)

hab mepi mit lvl 25 assa locker gekillt!

duriel ist imho der schwerste boss als nahkämpfer sowie als fernkämpfer
einfach immer portale aufmachen vollhealen und wieder drauf auf ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orksä1 (9. Juli 2008)

naja lvll 24 mephisto das is net unmöglich mein totenbeschörer is auch schon in akt 4 mit lvl 24^^

nur sieht der da keine sonne mehr da die gegner zu stark sind^^


----------



## Geige (9. Juli 2008)

mit assa ganz einfach
falle->falle->falle-> alles down was kreucht und fleucht =D


----------



## PTK (9. Juli 2008)

offline is vieeeel schwerer^^ kA wann ich ihn legen werde ;D


----------



## Balyndar (10. Juli 2008)

Cavalon schrieb:


> Ja , wenn du über B-Net/Lan spielst... hier ist von Single Player die Rede^^ Wenn wir von B-Net ausgehen .. toll hab Diablo denn auch mit meinem lvl 24 Hammerdin und einem anderen lvl 24er Pala gekillt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achsooo, Singleplayer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... muss ich wohl überlesen haben, sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einzelspieler kA !


----------



## Tünnemann72 (28. Juli 2008)

Also Duriel ist bei mir wohl ein gutes Jahr her, dass ich vor Ihr,Ihm oder es stand. Aber zuvor habe ich Duriel schon Anno 1999 im Diablo 2 Classic kennengelernt und auch in den Anfangszeiten von LoD. Meine Erfahrung und Einschätzung ist die, dass Duriel im Verhältnis zur eigenen Levelstufe ein verdammt harter Brocken ist. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad variiert zwar in Abhängigkeit der gespielten Klasse, aber grundsätzlich erinnere ich mich daran, bei Duriel mindestens 1 - 2 mal furchtbar verhauen geworden zu sein und viele Tränke konsumiert zu haben, bevor dieser Boss lag. Dagegen ist z.b. Mephisto der reinste Spaziergang, lediglich der Weg zu Ihm über den Hasskerker ist etwas nervig (Stygische Puppen mit Mörderdamage z.B.)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber Mephisto selbst ist im Vergleich zu Duriel doch ein grosser flauschiger Teddy  ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG


----------



## Danj2008 (28. Juli 2008)

Mal so ne frage wieviele lv hat eigentlich diabolo 1 hab den ersten teil seit lngrem nur noch nie durch gespielt hab auch den 2 ten lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie lang brauchste ungefähr ums durch zu bekommen in stunden ?


----------



## blaQmind (28. Juli 2008)

zu lvl 24 mephisto

recht leicht möglich
denn duriel legt  man so gegen 19

im 3ten akt sind 5 lvl ein guter wert

und wenn ich mich erinnere diablo so gegen 28 -29 is das 24 recht realistisch besonders mit ner soso

aber single player ohne players 8 is ja zu langsam und zu einfach^^

btw ich hoffe ihr redet hier von 1.11 sonst sind tipps hier recht unnötig^^ da es auf 1.7 (auf derer version ists wenn man es nicht patcht) nicht mal synergien da sind


----------



## Damatar (28. Juli 2008)

Danj2008 schrieb:


> Mal so ne frage wieviele lv hat eigentlich diabolo 1 hab den ersten teil seit lngrem nur noch nie durch gespielt hab auch den 2 ten lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


15-16 mein ich das 16 is diablo layer mein ich


----------



## Damatar (28. Juli 2008)

Danj2008 schrieb:


> Mal so ne frage wieviele lv hat eigentlich diabolo 1 hab den ersten teil seit lngrem nur noch nie durch gespielt hab auch den 2 ten lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenne gut bist 1 tag , kan auch 2 dauern je nachdem wie lang du aushälst, das kann manchmal sehr frusten


----------



## Domasch (1. August 2008)

ich hab eben mit level 26 Diablo gelegt^^
Hab zwar 10 Stadtportale gebraucht und mein Söldne ständig rezzen lassen aber geht^^
Ist nur unangenehm wenn man in dem strahl stehen bleibt


----------



## oneq (5. August 2008)

Den Strahl kannst du umgehen, indem du dich ganz nah an ihn ranstellst. Dann kann dich der Strahl nicht treffen. Deinen Söldner schützt das meistens nicht, da er eine relativ große Reichweite mit seiner Stangenwaffe hat und somit nicht ganz nah ran muss, um einen Gegner zu treffen. Folglich stirbt er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightroad (6. August 2008)

ich bleib immer brauv auf range und dem strahl kann man  per laufen  '' weglaufen ''
naja trapsen roquen ^^


----------



## Echse/LS (6. August 2008)

Switchdabitch schrieb:


> mit lvl 24 mephisto, das man das so früh konnte glaub ich eher weniger aber vielleicht hab ich falsche erinnerungen daran, weis nur noch das der ne eiskugel hatte wo er dich spez als meele instant weggenuked hat



das ist absolut kein Thema mit 24 mephisto ^^

und Duri killst am einfachsten indem du einfach rumgehst im KReis, dich ned erwischen lassen, immer dabei hochheilen und wenn du hoch bist schaden machen, kann sich in die länge ziehen, aber so ist das nunmal.

Und zum Thema auf Hell hat der ne böse Frost-Aura - wo bitte is die Böse? Duri is nach Andy der wohl einfachste Boss überhaupt. Würde sogar fast behaupten, dass er einfacher ist *g*


----------



## Arachnora (6. August 2008)

Also ich steh nun mit meinem lvl 25er Barbaren vor Diablo und krieg den nich klein.
Als ich vor knapp 2 Jahren mit meinem Druiden das Game durchgezockt hab, kam mir das einfacher vor. Der Frostmagier Söldner hat auf Diablo gecastet, während meine Minions auf ihn einschlugen und ich Vulkan bis zum Umfallen gezaubert hab. Musste sogar nur 2x Town Portal machen. Nun scheint er mir ne ganze Ecke härter. Ich komm an Diablo ran, mach 2 Schläge und bin fast schon tot. Ich glaub ich brauch etwas mehr Feuerresi =).

Gruß Arach


----------



## buddafly (6. August 2008)

ich spiele d2 auch fast seit release und level 24 mephisto ist eig. normal. ok mit nem melee ist es deutlich schwerer als mit ner sorc aber auch schaffbar.
hatte in errinerung das es so "normal" war:
andy mit 12-14
duriel mit 18-20
meph mit 23-25
dia mit 28-29
und baal mit spätestens 35


----------



## antileet (6. August 2008)

ich kann mich noch an meinen kampf gegen duriel erinnern, hatte ausversehen das TP als 2. skill und hab immer wie bekloppt TPs geöffnet während dem kampf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightroad (6. August 2008)

Echse/LS schrieb:


> Und zum Thema auf Hell hat der ne böse Frost-Aura - wo bitte is die Böse? Duri is nach Andy der wohl einfachste Boss überhaupt. Würde sogar fast behaupten, dass er einfacher ist *g*



ich empfinde ansich alle bosse als leicht bis auf unsren herr d'urin  ... der nervt mich manchmal echt ...


----------



## Madrake (27. August 2008)

also ich muss mal ehrlich sagen ich habe mich Duriel totgewiped... - so schlimm es klingen mag

entweder standen die Portale so beschissen das ich nicht durchgehen konnte, und ich immer nur auf Duriel draufschlug... - oder ich kam nie an meine Leiche dann ran^^

Rumciten wie Andariel geht nicht



btw. ich finde noch immer Duriel härter als Mephisto und Diablo (jedenfalls ohne Trashmobs davor) - Baal hab ich noch nicht tot - steh grad im Moment Anfang Akt 5...

Duriel haut sehr hart zu - macht zwar keinen Magieschaden, aber auch im Fernkampf kann man den nicht bezwingen weil der Raum dafür sehr klein ist


Und ja ich hab da etliche Versuche dafür gebraucht bei Duriel...


----------



## Cyclonekiss (31. August 2008)

was für ne harter boss...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich habe 2-3 Seiten Söldner verbraten, die mir willig in den Tod gefolgt sind, meine Leiche lag an die +++ mal auf dem Höhlenboden, hab die Rüssi gar nicht mehr eingesammelt, hätte eh nicht sagen können wo die aktuelle Leiche lag, brauchte die zeit um Townportal zu machen und wenigstens ein bis zweimal schaden auf die olle Gurke zu machen, da der Söldner maximal zwei sekunden am leben blieb und ich dann auch nur noch etwa soviel Zeit hatte.

So schnell wie ich hin war als soccer level 22 mit traraaa Eisspezialisierung.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 red ma nicht drüber

Hab den Namen DURIEL Buchstaben für Buchstaben freigelegt bis mir das Hangelenk weh tat, nach ca. 30+ minuten lag er endlich und ich brauchte ein kaltes Bier nach sovielen Heiltränken war mir total schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampirgott (31. August 2008)

Cyclonekiss schrieb:


> was für ne harter boss...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So ging es mir beim ersten mal auch xD und bei Diablo ging es mir nicht anders ^^ 

Ja ja, das waren noch Zeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

